# Betsie River, bring a shovel.



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

I think an excavator there would just end up stuck, and stuck good. That's river silt, clayish mud, decaying plant matter... not beach sand.

When I've seen excavation done in areas like this, it usually involves a lot of wood pilings they lay down as planking to drive on to keep from sinking in, usually a second excavator on site or waiting in the wings in case 'something' happens.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

I highly doubt that a simple rain storm is gonna fix the problems at any river mouths. Low water like that is a result of lower water levels in Lake Michigan. If the Big lake is lower, it sucks water from the drowned river mouths and lower levels there mean more sand and lower levels at the actual mouths. What fixes all that is lots and lots of rain, followed by lots of snow and run off in the winter. It's not a quick fix. This stuff happens when we get prolonged and continued drought conditions with poor spring run off. It is what it is right now and the fish will find a way into the river when water temps cool down and they're less lethargic due to swimming around in 70 plus degree water.


----------



## Cwick925 (Dec 28, 2008)

Sucks, was supposed to be up there already but no fish!

My buddy dont listen to me very well and thinks because there a "few" fish we should go, I keep trying to tell him its pointless untill they get some rain but the guy just dont listen, Literally was mad at me last night on the phone because i said " I AM NOT GOING FOR ATLEAST A WEEK"

If anyone has any updates on the rain or anything up there please post, This guy is driving me nuts and i need peoples posts saying theres no fish to shut him up.


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

Cwick925 said:


> Sucks, was supposed to be up there already but no fish!
> 
> My buddy dont listen to me very well and thinks because there a "few" fish we should go, I keep trying to tell him its pointless untill they get some rain but the guy just dont listen, Literally was mad at me last night on the phone because i said " I AM NOT GOING FOR ATLEAST A WEEK"
> 
> If anyone has any updates on the rain or anything up there please post, This guy is driving me nuts and i need peoples posts saying theres no fish to shut him up.


 
You are right! theres nothing going on. My contact up there has been up all week and has seen very few fish. he is actually coming home tomorrow. We will just have to wait it out. they will come but its going to take alot alot alot of rain to cover up that sand in the bay. sorry for the bad news but IMO its not worth the drive.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

they will go over that sandbar sooner or later...nature calls more every day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

they cant get5 over the sand bar. there is absolutly no water on it. there is actually grass growing!


----------



## Cwick925 (Dec 28, 2008)

SteelieArm14 said:


> they cant get5 over the sand bar. there is absolutly no water on it. there is actually grass growing!


GREAT!  another week of arguing with my buddy who will insist on going... I try to show him reports on here or other websites and his response is "Those are prolly the people that live up there and dont want people from down state up there" or "Lets just go to the pier!" SMH! Patience is virtue but he dont understand this... I dunno how im gonna get this guy to calm down lol... Pray for me fellas...


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

The peir wouldnt be bad at all if you wanna fight for a spot. i talked to a charter captain up there and he said the fish are stacked in the harbor and around the peir heads. Thats probably your best bet unless you got a boat.


----------



## Cwick925 (Dec 28, 2008)

SteelieArm14 said:


> The peir wouldnt be bad at all if you wanna fight for a spot. i talked to a charter captain up there and he said the fish are stacked in the harbor and around the peir heads. Thats probably your best bet unless you got a boat.


Yea that was my response to him, We dont like to fish elbow to bumhole, We all like to smoke a lil medical stuff, So we usually try to break away from the crowds on the upper and find us a hole somewhere back in the woods.. 

Just a cpl buddies, Lunch, Fish, and a cpl doobs, a beautiful river and beautiful woods with peace and quiet


----------



## RAD FISH (Oct 17, 2006)

Cwick925 said:


> Yea that was my response to him, We dont like to fish elbow to bumhole, We all like to smoke a lil medical stuff, So we usually try to break away from the crowds on the upper and find us a hole somewhere back in the woods..
> 
> Just a cpl buddies, Lunch, Fish, and a cpl doobs, a beautiful river and beautiful woods with peace and quiet




:: So what time ya pick'n me up on your next trip. Have you ever fished for Salmon on weeeed?


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

Cwick925 said:


> Yea that was my response to him, We dont like to fish elbow to bumhole, We all like to smoke a lil medical stuff, So we usually try to break away from the crowds on the upper and find us a hole somewhere back in the woods..
> 
> Just a cpl buddies, Lunch, Fish, and a cpl doobs, a beautiful river and beautiful woods with peace and quiet


 
oh...........good luck with that.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Cwick925 said:


> Yea that was my response to him, We dont like to fish elbow to bumhole, We all like to smoke a lil medical stuff, So we usually try to break away from the crowds on the upper and find us a hole somewhere back in the woods..
> 
> Just a cpl buddies, Lunch, Fish, and a cpl doobs, a beautiful river and beautiful woods with peace and quiet


I wanna go fishing with you guys :lol: 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

RAD FISH said:


> :: So what time ya pick'n me up on your next trip. Have you ever fished for Salmon on weeeed?


Holy shat!...........salmon smoke weed?


----------



## walle gator (Apr 17, 2011)

RAD FISH said:


> :: So what time ya pick'n me up on your next trip. Have you ever fished for Salmon on weeeed?


Thats awesome your quoting half baked lol great movie , its totally stupid.

Sent from, I love the great outdoors


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Figures this would go to pot....Salmon fishing Zen, I remember those days... Kinda....
Regardless, Thousand casts has a great point and is spot on. It's not getting better this season for sure. Take a look at the water lines in the lake we have a ways to go. I know when the salmon have to go they will. The SOBs snagging at the mouth need to stop chasing them away from the 3" of water they have to traverse to reach the river. 
Pete


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Cwick925 (Dec 28, 2008)

Vicious Fishous said:


> Figures this would go to pot....Salmon fishing Zen, I remember those days... Kinda....
> Regardless, Thousand casts has a great point and is spot on. It's not getting better this season for sure. Take a look at the water lines in the lake we have a ways to go. I know when the salmon have to go they will. The SOBs snagging at the mouth need to stop chasing them away from the 3" of water they have to traverse to reach the river.
> Pete
> 
> ...


lol yea, didnt mean for that to happen, Just pointing out id perfer to fish away from a fighting crowd and be able to sit back and enjoy a day of fishing in the woods


----------



## Cwick925 (Dec 28, 2008)

SteelieArm14 said:


> oh...........good luck with that.


Well thanks! Im sure i wont need to much luck tho, Just rain :coolgleam


----------

